# How organize mirror for FreeBSD services?



## goshanecr (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to organize mirror of portsnap and cvsup server, and distfiles.. 
Can someone help me with this? What services i need to setup for this?


----------



## goshanecr (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry, i found answers for distfiles and cvsup on handbook, but how make portsnap mirror?


----------



## brd@ (Dec 2, 2008)

The maintainers of Portsnap isn't currently looking for more mirrors. This is because the way that portsnap works, running a mirror is much more intensive than running lots and lots of clients. Thus only a handful of mirrors are really need to support a large amount of clients.


----------



## Andrius (Dec 2, 2008)

What about using caching proxy for portsnap? Something like this: http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2005/06/portsnap-and-squid-at-bsdcan-this-year.html


----------



## brd@ (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a good way to handle it if you have a lot of machines. You could also share out the ports tree via NFS or something like that.


----------

